# legumbre = verdura



## saritalbg

Hola,
¿La palabra legumbre es sinonimo de verdura?

Es correcto escribir:
Las legumbres son la verdura de la _Cosecha del Mes*._

_* Cosecha del Mes_ es un informe mensual.


----------



## Bocha

Hola:

Las legumbres, propiamente, son las que crecen en vainas (el poroto, por ejemplo). Pero por extensión el término puede aplicarse a cualquier verdura.


----------



## ultravioleta

Es correcto decir: Las legumbres son las verduras de la Cosecha del Mes.

Se denominan _legumbres _porque su fruto es una vaina (vienen del viejo término "leguminosas" o "leguminosae", pero ahora lo cambiaron), y son verduras. Pero no todas las verduras son legumbres, o sea que *no son sinónimos*. Verduras son por ejemplo las papas (patatas), las lechugas, las zanahorias, etc.


----------



## Camilo1964

Te sugiero que aclares a quien va dirigida la redacción. 

En Venezuela, verduras son los tubérculos (papa, apio, ocumo, ñame, yuca, zanahoria) y legumbres se llama a las leguminosas (frijoles en todas sus variedades y colores).

Pero en otros países, verduras son vegetales en general, especialmente los de color verde.

Saludos,

Camilo


----------



## saritalbg

El informe mensual va dirigido a los mexicanos en EEUU.

Entonces, escribo:
Las legumbres son la verdura de la _Cosecha del Mes_
o
Las legumbres son la _Cosecha del Mes_

_¿Las dos son correctas?_


----------



## ultravioleta

Estás tratando de poner un título atractivo? o estás ya escribiendo el artículo?
En el primer caso, pondría: Las legumbres en la Cosecha del Mes. O algo así
Si en cambio estás escribiendo el artículo, ya no mencionaría la revista, y pondría: Las legumbres son la cosecha del mes.


----------



## XiaoRoel

*Las legumbres son el vegetal de la Cosecha del Mes.*
Así queda salvada la diferencia entre verduras y legumbres (frescas o secas) ya que ambas son vegetales.


----------



## carlosch

Camilo1964 said:


> Te sugiero que aclares a quien va dirigida la redacción.
> 
> En Venezuela, verduras son los tubérculos (papa, apio, ocumo, ñame, yuca, zanahoria) y legumbres se llama a las leguminosas (frijoles en todas sus variedades y colores).
> 
> Pero en otros países, verduras son vegetales en general, especialmente los de color verde.
> 
> Saludos,
> 
> Camilo



Lo mismo ocurre en Puerto Rico. _Verduras_ son tubérculos (ñame, yautía, batata, papa, yuca...) . Legumbres  o _granos_ son las leguminosas (los frijoles que también se llaman _habichuelas, garbanzos, petit pois_)_._


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Vegetales como sinónimo de verdura me parece espanglish. Habría que ver cómo definen legumbre en tu revista.


----------



## mirx

saritalbg said:


> El informe mensual va dirigido a los mexicanos en EEUU.
> 
> Entonces, escribo:
> Las legumbres son la verdura de la _Cosecha del Mes_
> o
> Las legumbres son la _Cosecha del Mes_
> 
> _¿Las dos son correctas?_


 
Si es para mexicanos habrá que decir: _Las legumbres son del mes, _o bien; _las legumbres son de la cosecha del mes._

A menos que Cosecha del Mes sea una tienda, no hay necesidad de las mayúsculas.


----------



## Aviador

ToñoTorreón said:


> Vegetales como sinónimo de verdura me parece espanglish. [...]


Coincido contigo, Toño. _Vegetales_ como sinónimo de hortalizas me suena a espanglish.
El uso del término _vegetales_ es algo que me parece reciente en Chile. Antiguamente sólo hablábamos aquí de _verduras_ y _hortalizas_; _vegetales_ me suena a espanglish. Quienes no sepan inglés seguramente adoptarán la palabra sin cuestionamientos, pero yo no puedo dejar de evitarla. Me parece, en el caso de Chile al menos, otro hijo de la globalización de las comunicaciones.

En Chile, creo que aún se hace la clara distinción entre _legumbres_ por un lado y _verduras _u _hortalizas_ por el otro. Para nosotros las _legumbres_ son las que producen las plantas leguminosas (porotos, frijoles, judías; arvejas, chícharos, guisantes; habas; garbanzos; etc.) y las _hortalizas_ o _verduras_ son las producidas en el huerto (lechugas, tomates, apio, cebollas, papas y un largo etcétera).
Un idioma hermano en el que se perdió esta distinción es el portugués. Para los portugueses y brasileños en general, todas son "_legume_s". Quizá XiaoRoel nos pueda decir si en gallego sucede algo parecido.

Saludos.


----------



## ultravioleta

El término hortalizas, como productos de la huerta, o huerto, en algunos países incluye también árboles frutales y flores. Asi que todo depende del país donde se use.
Por otro lado, el término vegetales, no deja de estar bien usado (aunque no es mi preferido, ni lo uso) ya que son seres vivos, que pertenecen al Reino Vegetal (no sé si se ponen ambos con mayúscula).


----------



## XiaoRoel

En gallego _legume_ es 'legumbre' y _verdura_ 'verdura'. El diccionario de Estraviz, muy lusista, trae el significado portugués, 'hortaliza', pero no pertenece al uso gallego, ya que en gallego _hortaliza_ es lo que se cultiva _en la huerta_ de casa, siempre se consume recién recogido, y no tiene demasiado uso la palabra.


----------



## Alma Shofner

saritalbg said:


> Hola,
> ¿La palabra legumbre es sinonimo de verdura?
> 
> Es correcto escribir:
> Las legumbres son la verdura de la _Cosecha del Mes*._
> 
> _* Cosecha del Mes_ es un informe mensual.



Para mí sí. Legumbres y verduras y vegetales son sinónimos. Es por eso que no entiendo por qué "Las legumbres son la verdura de la _Cosecha del Mes*."
_Si son sinónimos, decide entre poner legumbres o verduras. 
Creo que tu pregunta no está clara. O más bien, tu pregunta está clara, lo que no está claro es tu propuesta. ¿Por qué repites legumbres y verdura? ¿Es Cosecha del Mes una revista? ¿Por qué lo escribes con mayúsculas? Si es, como dices un informe mensual, debía escribirse "Cosecha de mes" ¿qué no?
Saludos


----------



## clares3

Hola
Ordenadas de general a particular ¿vegetales sería el género y legumbres y verduras especies? ¿Verdura es más amplio que legumbre? 
Por acá llamamos sandwich vegetal al que lleva sólo vegetales (sean legumbres o verduras) y sopa de legumbres a la que se hace con productos tan variados como los que siguen, tomados de una receta popular (arvejas o guisantes, porotos o guisantes remojados de la noche anterior, lentejas remojadas 12 horas, tomates picados sin piel, cebolla rallada, zanahoria rallada, papas en cuadraditos pequeños, perejil picado, albahaca picada...) y, como véis, me pierdo, pues si definimos las legumbres como las que vienen en vaina entonces las patatas, albahaca, zanahoria, tomates, cebolla y perejil deberían ser expulsados de la sopa de legumbres
Nunca lo tuve demasiado claro pero ahora he dejado de entenderlo del todo. Y, desde luego, el términos "vegetales" no no suena a spanglish en absoluto; nos suena a vegetal por más que el "vegetable" inglés presente tanta similitud.
¿Podéis poner orden en mi forma de entender el reino vegetal?


----------



## las cosas facilitas

Clares:

Existen tres reinos: animal,vegetal y mineral.

En el reino vegetal están, entre otras, las verduras y legumbres.

La lechuga no es una legumbre, es una verdura.
Las lentejas no son una verdura, son legumbres.

Las *verduras* son hortalizas cuya parte comestible son los órganos verdes de la planta.
Las legumbres son el fruto o la semilla del fruto de las leguminosas.

saludos


----------



## Arpin

Alma Shofner said:


> Para mí sí. Legumbres y verduras y vegetales son sinónimos.



Para mí no son sinónimos. Son distintos. 

Son alimentos de origen vegetal. Hay varios tipos distintos
Frutas
Frutos secos
Legumbres
Cereales
Hortalizas como verduras y tubérculos

Esta clasificación no es oficial. 

Se puede dar el caso de que un producto de origen vegetal pueda estar en varios grupos según su preparación. Por ejemplo, los garbanzos pueden ser fruto seco o legumbre.

Para el caso de legumbres y verduras, para mí está más o menos claro, son distintos.

Acabo de ver el comentario de "las cosas facilitas". Totalmente de acuerdo


----------



## clares3

Hola
Muchas gracias, CosasFacilitas, por la aclaración, de la que extraigo que el uso las confunde a menudo. Sin más. Y que lo mejor usado de todo es el sándwich vegetal, que sólo contiene vegetales sin adscribirlos a una u otra especie.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Por acá sería un sándwich vegetariano; será por la cercanía con Estados Unidos, pero acá evitamos referirnos a las verduras como vegetales.


----------



## ekinocactus

Toda legumbre es verdura, pero no al revés. Es decir, las legumbres son un subgrupo de las verduras. La definición de verdura no es exacta, pero en general engloba a todos los vegetales comestibles incluyendo las legumbres.


----------



## Vampiro

Las verduras son verdes.
Cierto es que por extensión se incluyen tomates y algunos frutos, pero por ningún motivo las legumbres.
Al menos no en estas latitudes.
_


----------



## Pixidio

las cosas facilitas said:


> Clares:
> 
> Existen tres reinos: animal,vegetal y mineral.
> 
> En el reino vegetal están, entre otras, las verduras y legumbres.
> 
> La lechuga no es una legumbre, es una verdura.
> Las lentejas no son una verdura, son legumbres.
> 
> Las *verduras* son hortalizas cuya parte comestible son los órganos verdes de la planta.
> Las legumbres son el fruto o la semilla del fruto de las leguminosas.
> 
> saludos



Ya no existen los reinos, en los últimos años se han descubierto tantas cosas que los 5 reinos clásicos deberían atomizarse en 50 o más. Sería un incordio, ahora hay tres dominios: _Bacteria, Eucarya y Archaeobacteria _ (todos los nombres de taxónes biológicos son palabras latinas y se escriben como tales, con cursiva;, salvo en textos de biología en donde hay reglas específicas de nomenclatura). 


De todas formas, las plantas siguen siendo plantas... Dentro de ellas se encuentra una gran familia llamada _Fabaceae_ (antes _Leguminoseae_) que se caracteriza porque su fruto es una legumbre, que es un fruto seco, alargado, cuando está maduro se abre longitudinalmente en dos a lo largo de las uniones entre las dos valvas y adentro tiene una hilera de semillas esféricas o con una típica forma de riñón. 
Dan legumbres la soja, el poroto, el haba, las acacias, el garbanzo y un largo etc (es una de las familias más grandes dentro de las plantas). 

Las verduras pertenecen a familias diversas, a diferencia de las legumbres lo que se come de ella es el cuerpo de la planta (hojas, tallo y/o raíz, flor, fruto. Por ejemplo, de la zanahoria nos comemos la raíz, de la papa el tallo -aunque parezca extraño- y de la lechuga las hojas y del brócoli nos comemos sus flores y los tallos...) y no la semilla (como el poroto, la soja, las habas. Si las plantamos sale una planta porque son semillas).
Acá se hace la distinción entre "verduras de hoja o verdes" a saber. lechuga, espinaca, acelga, etc. Si no se aclara, verdura incluye también  a los tomates, papas, zanahoria, etc.


----------



## Jaguar7

En Colombia se diferencia entre verduras y frutas. Verduras son todas las partes comestibles de las plantas de hoja verde. En el lenguaje común, no forman parte de las verduras las frutas, las hierbas aromáticas usadas para infusión y los hongos (aquí champiñones, un término que se usa de modo genérico). Los frutos como el tomate, el aguacate, la mazorca (choclo), la calabaza y el pepino son verduras y no frutas. El banano (banana) es una fruta pero el plátano para cocinar es una verdura.


Las legumbres o leguminosas frescas también se consideran verduras, pero no así cuando están secas pues las llamamos granos. Las hortalizas serían las mismas verduras, si bien hortaliza tiene cierta connotación "artesanal" o de cultivos pequeños y familiares, en contraposición con la agroindustria.


----------



## Jaén

Vaya ensalada!! 

Lo peor es que quedé en las mismas 

Como dijo Aviador, en los supermercados de Brasil, todos los géneros comestibles del reino vegetal (o, antiguo "reino"?) se clasifican como "frutas e legumes", aunque el sándwich hecho exclusivamente con este tipo de alimentos, se llama "sanduíche vegetariano".

Claro que en textos especializados sí hacen la clasificación correcta: hortalizas, legumbres, verduras, frutas secas...


----------



## Janis Joplin

Por estos lares todo lo que viene del huerto y es para comer se divide en frutas (dulces) y verduras (no dulces).


----------



## Jaén

Janis Joplin said:


> Por estos lares todo lo que viene del huerto y es para comer se divide en frutas (dulces) y verduras (no dulces).


Lo sé, allá en mi rancho también (sur de Veracruz).

La cosa es que estamos trabajando en un libro didáctico para preparatoria y hay que especificar bien lo que es cada cosa.


----------



## Kaxgufen

Janis Joplin said:


> Por estos lares todo lo que viene del huerto y es para comer se divide en frutas (dulces) y verduras (no dulces).


¿o sea que un tomate es una fruta y una palta una verdura?  ¡Ur...dió!


----------



## Janis Joplin

No, gastronómicamente son verduras, las variedades de tomates y aguacates por acá no son dulces.

Botánicamente, son otra cosa, por tener semillas son frutos (no frutas) pero la raza no utiliza esas clasificaciones, simplemente si es dulce es fruta y si no lo es, es verdura.


----------



## jilar

Jaén said:


> Lo sé, allá en mi rancho también (sur de Veracruz).
> 
> La cosa es que estamos trabajando en un libro didáctico para preparatoria y hay que especificar bien lo que es cada cosa.


Todo va a depender de la clasificación o contexto en que quieras especificar o definir el concepto.
Por lo que dices entiendo que sería bajo una clasificación lingüística normal y corriente, para los estudiantes, pero en boca de cualquier persona, y no de ambientes precisos como sería el botánico o el culinario, incluso agrario y hasta comercial.

Según la simple definición lingüsitica que cualquiera puede consultar en un diccionario:
Verdura= Hortaliza, especialmente las de hojas verdes.
Y la palabra hortaliza claramente proviene de huerto, viendo su definición = Planta comestible que se cultiva en las huertas.
En vez de planta podían haber empleado perfectamente vegetal.

Eso sería bajo un punto de vista general, el habla común de la gente sin contextos más precisos o concretos.
O sea, la verdura u hortaliza debe salir de un huerto, es algo que se cultiva, producto de la agricultura. Por lo tanto si vas por el monte o la selva, nada de plantaciones ni huertas donde ha influido la mano del hombre y te encuentras una planta comestible, la que sea, no podría llamarse ni hortaliza (pues no sale de un huerto o cultivo, sino que está ahí de forma natural, es salvaje), ni tampoco verdura, a juzgar por su definición.
En la práctica ¿qué pasa? Me extraña que alguien se encuentre por ejemplo, en medio del monte, una col, por poner un ejemplo, y no la considere verdura, pues de hecho tiene las hojas verdes ... y si la hubiera cultivado así la consideraría, como verdura. Más difícil es que la considere hortaliza, porque desde luego sabe que es salvaje y no hay ningún huerto donde esa col ha salido.

Por otro lado lo que en el habla común se puede llamar de muchas maneras, incluso empleando sinónimos como verdura u hortaliza, en un ambiente científico, ya que estamos hablando de plantas sería la botánica, decía, en este ambiente o contexto botánico suele haber mayor rigor y te puedes encontrar casos en los que a nivel común consideramos algo como verdura u hortaliza, por ejemplo, lo que comemos de la planta del tomate, y que a nivel botánico realmente es un fruto, por lo tanto sería más correcto considerarlo fruta a nivel común. En concreto el tomate es un fruto del tipo baya, igual que una uva por ejemplo. Todo esto a nivel o según una clasificación botánica, por lo tanto, fuera del habla común.

Por aquí los supermercados tienen cada sección, carnicería, pescadería, ... y frutería. En este último venden los vegetales, frescos, secos o como quieran. Hay algunos locales que diferencian la sección, dentro de la frutería, entre las frutas en sí (o que así consideran) y las verduras en sí, y así tienen una subsección de verdulería dentro del más general frutería, pero no diría que sea lo más común. Lo más común es simplemente englobar a todos los vegetaloes en venta bajo el cartel de frutería.
Dentro de esos vegetales hay los que propiamente llamamos frutas, como la manzana, la pera, el plátano, la naranja, el mango, ... y luego están las hortalizas como por ejemplo, col (con todos los tipos que hay dentro de ellas), lechuga, cebolla, ajo, apio, espárrago, ... y tomate.

En respuesta a la pregunta inicial, yo no hablaría de sinónimos, sino de términos que se engloban uno dentro del otro, así como podemos decir:
El perro es un animal ...
Y también: El gato es un animal ...
Todos los perros, gatos, ... son animales. Pero no todos los animales son perros y gatos.
Y ni perro ni gato diríamos que son sinónimos de animal. Como mucho el término animal engloba a perros y gatos, además de otros.
Sinónimos de perro serían: can, chucho

Las legumbres son vegetales más que verduras en sí. Posiblemente hay gente que las considere verduras, es una posibilidad si nos atenemos a las definiciones. Pero luego está lo que cada uno de forma personal tenga en mente a la hora de catalogar tales productos.
Yo personalmente a las legumbres las llamaría verduras, a nivel culinario o gastronómico, si comiésemos sus hojas.
De las verduras típicas lo que aprovechamos, comemos, son las hojas de la planta, *hojas* que normalmente son *verdes*, de ahí, del color verde, lo de verdura.
De las legumbres lo que aprovechamos son las semillas, semillas que están dentro del fruto de la planta, fruto de tipo vaina.

Cuando decimos: Hoy comimos habas. No nos referimos a toda la planta, igualmente llamada haba, sino concretamente a sus semillas.
Y cuando decimos: Mañana comeremos lechuga. Nos referimos a las hojas de la planta. No estamos comiendo ningún fruto, ni fruta a nivel del habla común.


----------



## Jaén

Janis Joplin said:


> No, gastronómicamente son verduras, las variedades de tomates y aguacates por acá no son dulces.
> 
> Botánicamente, son otra cosa, por tener semillas son frutos (no frutas) pero la raza no utiliza esas clasificaciones, simplemente si es dulce es fruta y si no lo es, es verdura.


Concuerdo con Janis.

Y, sí, la palta (nuestro aguacate de toda la vida) es verdura. En México no se nos ocurriría comerlo con azúcar  o leche condensada  como acá, en Brasil.


----------



## Jaén

jilar said:


> Todo va a depender de la clasificación o contexto en que quieras especificar o definir el concepto.
> Por lo que dices entiendo que sería bajo una clasificación lingüística normal y corriente, para los estudiantes, pero en boca de cualquier persona, y no de ambientes precisos como sería el botánico o el culinario, incluso agrario y hasta comercial.
> 
> ...


Muchas gracias por tu explicación, Jilar.

Como dije, y al menos en mi caso, estamos trabajando con un libro didáctico en español, para preparatoria, y quería evitar confusiones en los alumnos, que además estudian o ya estudiaron Biología y sabrán diferenciar lo que es una legumbre, verdura u hortaliza. Pero tenemos la libertad también de indicarle al profesor que haga esa aclaración, que en el lenguaje cotidiano, es común englobar todos los alimentos de origen vegetal como verduras. 

Yo sólo quería aclararme a partir de la consulta que abrió este hilo, pero ya veo que no hay un consenso 

Gracias y saludos.


----------



## Señor K

Janis Joplin said:


> Por estos lares todo lo que viene del huerto y es para comer se divide en frutas (dulces) y verduras (no dulces).



Yo diría que ésta es la definición más simple y acertada para entender cómo es la cosa en Chile.

Aunque se ha discutido si el tomate y la palta son frutas (por el tema de las semillas y porque hay variedades de palta en otros países que se toman con leche -al estilo de la _leche con plátano_-), en Chile se tiende a hacer la misma diferencia: lo salado -y que forma parte del plato principal y ensaladas sazonadas con sal, aceite, vinagre y demases-, es VERDURA. Todo lo que sea dulce y se tienda a comer como postre o colación, FRUTA.

No obstante lo anterior -es decir, que, en ese plano, se pueden considerar las legrumbres (porotos, lentejas, garbanzos, habas, arvejas, etc.) como verduras en un sentido amplio-, existe cierta tendencia a considerar las legumbres como una entidad aparte, así como los frutos secos (maníes, nueces, almendras, castañas, pasas...) no se consideran "frutas", sino semillas, por muy dulces que puedan llegar a ser (las pasas, por ejemplo, o las nueces en un kuchen).

¿Leche con palta?  ¡Puaj!


----------



## Jaén

Señor K said:


> Yo diría que ésta es la definición más simple y acertada para entender cómo es la cosa en Chile.
> 
> Aunque se ha discutido si el tomate y la palta son frutas (por el tema de las semillas y porque hay variedades de palta en otros países que se toman con leche -al estilo de la _leche con plátano_-), en Chile se tiende a hacer la misma diferencia: lo salado -y que forma parte del plato principal y ensaladas sazonadas con sal, aceite, vinagre y demases-, es VERDURA. Todo lo que sea dulce y se tienda a comer como postre o colación, FRUTA.
> 
> No obstante lo anterior -es decir, que, en ese plano, se pueden considerar las legrumbres (porotos, lentejas, garbanzos, habas, arvejas, etc.) como verduras en un sentido amplio-, existe cierta tendencia a considerar las legumbres como una entidad aparte, así como los frutos secos (maníes, nueces, almendras, castañas, pasas...) no se consideran "frutas", sino semillas, por muy dulces que puedan llegar a ser (las pasas, por ejemplo, o las nueces en un kuchen).
> 
> ¿Leche con palta?  ¡Puaj!



En México, los maníes, nueces, almendras, castañas, pasas y demases, son frutas secas, siempre, y no semillas.

Leche con palta? También creía que me moriría si lo tomaba, pero heme aquí, vivito y coleando .

Leche con palta y plátano, o con palta y papaya  (abacate, en buen "luso-cristiano")


----------



## Señor K

Abacate... que no es lo mismo que el abacaxi, ¿no, Jaén? 

Creo que me expresé un poco mal. Si en Chile hablas de "frutos secos", de todas maneras te entenderán maníes, almendras, nueces y pasas. Lo que quise decir es que usualmente los venden en semillerías (o "tostadurías"), junto con la quinua, chía, linaza, maravilla y otras semillas.


----------



## Jaén

Señor K said:


> Abacate... que no es lo mismo que el abacaxi, ¿no, Jaén?
> 
> Creo que me expresé un poco mal. Si en Chile hablas de "frutos secos", de todas maneras te entenderán maníes, almendras, nueces y pasas. Lo que quise decir es que usualmente los venden en semillerías (o "tostadurías"), junto con la quinua, chía, linaza, maravilla y otras semillas.


Ah, ya t'entendí  

Sí, generalemente los venden en ese tipo de establecimientos.

No sé en México, pero en Brasil, seguro que sí.

Y, no. Nada que ver abacaxi com abacate  

Saludos.


----------

